# Brook Trout fishing coming to a close for the season but not slowing down!



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

This trout season may be nearing an end but it is certainly not slowing down. I had one of my best trips yesterday 09-05-10 that I have had in a long while. I managed to land the two biggest Brook Trout I have ever caught. The female was 17" and I caught a male earlier in the day that was 16" he was much heavier (he was a tie for my biggest). I posted the links to the photos below. The water was cold and I had to wear waders for the first time all year. Chris, the guy I guide for always gives me heck over not wearing waders. I like the freedom of not wearing them, besides when it's hot I like the feel of a cool trout stream. Anyway, I hope you all are having a great year trout fishing!
[ame]http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af150/pinkfinger74/Trout/100E0335.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af150/pinkfinger74/Trout/100E0333.jpg[/ame]
[ame]http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af150/pinkfinger74/Trout/100E0342.jpg[/ame]


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Those are some absolute hogs! Congrats on catching those! 

Heading up there in a few weeks for the last weekend, hope they're still going strong!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Those are BEASTS! Thanks for sharing the pic's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks! It was a great day! Water was cold, but I loved it.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

The bigger spawning brookies are most vulnerable right now. I need to get my butt to my favorite brookie stream before it closes. They are surely putting on the fed bag before spawning time. Great fish!


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! The U.P has great Brook Trout fishing still despite losing alot of habitat that supports Brookies. Guiding for the Caddis Shack this year, I caught between 5 to 7 hundred of them this year. We had a great year and don't expect any less for next year!

-James Pryal
Caddis Shack Guide
http://www.caddisshack.net/


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful fish. I am just dying for the start of trout season again!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Only 12 more weeks until The First Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish I didn't have work or school, I would just live in the woods for a few weeks to hit all the rivers I want to. Going to be another banner year. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------

